
Results from the Quantum Machine Learning Hackathon - crazysci9
http://cknowledge.org/dashboard/hackathon.20190127
======
mpla67
They should provide a link to the challenge - I found it at the bottom of this
page. Seems that the results are from the "3rd QCK Hackathon, Paris, 27
January":
[http://cknowledge.org/quantum.html](http://cknowledge.org/quantum.html) .

